# 1943, 10.42 AM, somewhere in the northern Atlantic...



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hy fellows,

a while ago I asked you to name a new project from me. Well, it has taken its time, but I`m finished now, and so I`ld like to share. I`m speaking about my diorama "The Hunt - first catch of the day" (other good candidates have been "There`s alsways a bigger fish" or "Where`s the Luftwaffe when you need it?!?")  

Here, just to remind you, the first layout - the "before"-picture:









And here the "aft"-picture... several months, glue, and color later:









A closeup of the submarines (from a HASEGAWA-set in 1:700):









...and a closeup of the sinking ship, also from the set:









The UFO is from the german company "BUSCH".

Comments are appreciated!

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wow!

Great execution an a unique and inspired topic! Please share your secrets!

Huzz


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> Please share your secrets!


Secrets? Hm, there are less secrets involved than you may think:

The lighting comes with the UFO-kit (hey, I`m a model builder, not an electrician!  )

The water is "sea film" used for model railroads. The boiling water has been created with "water effect jelly" from Woodland Scenics, drybrushed flat white. The ocean is a picture I created by myself in Photoshop. The tractor beam is a clear light cover (is this the correct term?), painted cloudy with blue window color.

The ships are painted the usual way, washed and drybrushed. The UFO has been sprayed aluminium with details painted in bold gun metal. The decals are from the kit itself.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's pretty neat Marco!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

My God, it's absolutely... beautiful! Man, if I had half your talent and imagination... stunning work, Marco! Absolutely top notch!  

Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SO cool!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Oh Man! You should see the big grin on my face when I saw those pictures. That is one heck of a diorama. Very cool idea and well executed. Bravo, Marco.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Awesome


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Beautiful execution of a fairly unique idea.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Marco,
Do you have a web link to the UFO company? Excellent work, by the way.

Rob


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Absolutely Spectacular! Love it!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

All I can say is, mind blowing great.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Great job! I love it!

The third picture with the beam reflecting on the surface is especially cool.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

That's sweet. (said outloud by me when I first
saw the completed pics, to an empty room (well
my peach-faced lovebird heard me anyway!))

Really neat idea, with awesome execution.

Edge


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Marco you are awesome!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great work as always, Marco! 

You should bring it to WonderFest this coming year! It'd be a real hit, sure to win at least a Bronze, tho I'd wager on it making Gold. :thumbsup: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Thanks for all the praise, guys!



veedubb67 said:


> Marco,
> Do you have a web link to the UFO company?


http://www.busch.de

@Jeffrey (Griffworks):
Although I really, really hope to be able to participate Wonderfest somedays it will definitely NOT be next year...  

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Available in the US from www.walthers.com .


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Marco, that is SO COOL! Simple in it's elements, but perfect in it's execution. I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Marco - Wow! I hadn't realized how long ago this build was. Thought it was a year or two ago but it was 6!

I went looking for it to check out your force field for something I'm working on.

BTW - This is an awesome piece of work!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

First time I've seen this too!!! Really great work!!!!
Steve


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool and fun!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is so cool, Marco. What a great idea!

Brad.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Hate to break it to you Paul but it was over 7 years ago! I had forgotten all about it, was shocked to see my own post.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fine, Edge, make me feel even OLDER 

My only defense for not having a post here earlier in the thread is that I *know* made one on another board (mentioning that I'd suggested my buddy do a scaled up version with his 1:72 U-Boat and C-57D).

BTW: It was cool saying to myself "I know the effect I want, and I know that Marco did it so awesomely with his UFO and sub, now to track it down" and then finding it.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> BTW: It was cool saying to myself "I know the effect I want, and I know that Marco did it so awesomely with his UFO and sub, now to track it down" and then finding it.


Wow, this is "thread revival"... :thumbsup:

Thanks for the kind words, guys. I must confess that I'm also a bit shocked how long ago I built that diorama... time is going by so fast!

Paul, if you need to know something then feel free to ask whatever you want. By the way, there is a buildup-article on the Starship Modeler website, too.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great storytelling with the diorama. The water is especially good.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunningly awesome diorama! Marco you are a true artist!

Thanks for reviving this thread Paul!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> ...By the way, there is a buildup-article on the Starship Modeler website, too.


Do you have a link? I just tried searching the site and couldn't find it. (The info here tells me 99% of what I need to know, but it would be interesting to see some more.)


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Trekkriffic said:


> Marco you are a true artist!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> Do you have a link? I just tried searching the site and couldn't find it.


http://www.starshipmodeler.com/other/ms_hunt.htm


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's *exactly* what I was looking for! Thanks.

The second paragraph under "Darn that Murphy ...." had the tutorial I was looking for. I'm going a slightly different route: after the painting I'll be scribing lines into the surface to be a "focused energy pattern". (I'll be edge lighting my piece in addition to a light inside so they'll really stand out.)

I'm going to wait at least a week between painting and scribing so the tape I'll be using as a guide won't pull up the paint. I'm also contemplating having Lou cut me some masks and sandblasting the pattern or doing it in frosting paint. Hopefully a few tests will show me how to do it right.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> I'm going a slightly different route: after the painting I'll be scribing lines into the surface to be a "focused energy pattern". (I'll be edge lighting my piece in addition to a light inside so they'll really stand out.)


Sounds like a cool idea!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Viewing this made my day. I was instantly pulled into this little world and could almost see the looks of confusion and panic on the doomed crews faces. It is a truly inspired work of craftsmanship. Beautifully conceived and executed and the SSM write-up is excellent. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

That is awesome.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Great idea beautifuly excuted!

amazing!

Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Incredibly creative with great use of materials! I love it!!! THIS is the kind of stuff we don't see enough of!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Tim Nolan said:


> Incredibly creative with great use of materials! I love it!!! THIS is the kind of stuff we don't see enough of!!!! Fantastic!


Wow... thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Marco

You are a true artist! 

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

And I thought they were only interested in cattle. Great effect with the transport ray along with the ocean spray and colors.


----------

